# What is your biggest issue with weight loss?



## GrayZoneFitness (Mar 15, 2018)

Are you now or have you ever tried to lose weight? 

Were you successful, or frustrated? 

What worked for you, or what didn't work for you?

If you want to lose weight, and haven't been successful, what are your challenges or frustrations?


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 16, 2018)

I've been fortunate over my lifetime not to have much of a problem with weight, but I've still had pounds creep on from time to time. 

For me, the solution has always been to eat fewer calories than I expend, i.e., eat less, move more, and avoid empty calories (i.e., fat and sugar) like the plague.  It doesn't take violent exercise, just moving more, walking more, etc., and being aware of the calories I take in -- not OCD about it, just generally aware that an apple for a snack is better than ice cream, etc.  I have a serious weakness for sweets, so I do not keep them in my house.  I very, very seldom use pre-prepared foods because when I look at the labels I'm horrified at how many more calories, fat and sugar are in them than what I can prepare from scratch.  

I have osteoarthritis, which strongly motivates me to keep the weight off, because extra pounds to carry around increase my joint pain, especially in my knees.  Since I was a child my digestive system has always reacted violently and very unpleasantly to too much fat, so this has always made it easy for me to avoid fried or fatty foods and I guess that's one of those blessings in disguise.


----------



## hearlady (Mar 19, 2018)

I know how to lose weight healthily. I just don't have the patience and want fast results.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 19, 2018)

Wife and I know we need to lose some weight. Around 20 pounds would be nice, but actually doing it..........just doesn't seem to work out. We are both Diabetic II, so we do watch what we eat, but that still isn't good enough. Why? Because, there are things that we really, and I do mean REALLY, like. As in burgers, hot dogs, pizza, Bud Light (in the summer when it's hot and humid here), Mexican dinner (with a good stout margarita), potato chips, rib eye steak, good pizza, popcorn and perhaps a few other things that don't go good with losing weight. 

Being that we currently live, but will be moving from, northeastern Florida, our exercise comes in the spring and summer..........power boating and shooting range. It can be unbelievable how cold it can get in the northern part of Florida during the winter months. 

Anyway, we just keep TRYING to lose "some" weight, but.........


----------



## Lon (Mar 19, 2018)

My issue is that I have lost too much weight due to RA and Lymphoma in the past two years. I am 6 feet four inches and now weigh what I weighed as a skinny high school senior  165 lbs. Two years ago I was 190 lbs.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 19, 2018)

Lon said:


> My issue is that I have lost too much weight due to RA and Lymphoma in the past two years. I am 6 feet four inches and now weigh what I weighed as a skinny high school senior  165 lbs. Two years ago I was 190 lbs.



Lon, are you ready for this...........when I graduated from high school in 1968, I weighed 98 pounds at 6'1". Yes, you read that right! Before graduation, I had enlisted in the Navy and they ended up keeping me. I was told "it's easier to put weight on a Sailor rather than taking it off of them".


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 19, 2018)

I'm trying to put on weight without success. They called me fatso when I was a kid.

If you are trying to lose weight do not eat anything with fat in it.


----------



## garnet (Mar 24, 2018)

".....challenges or frustrations?" - being ravenous when I come home from work then eating too much because of it and then going straight to bed trying to get barely enough sleep before going back to work...


----------



## Falcon (Mar 24, 2018)

Sorry.  Don't  have  an  "issue"   with it.


----------



## Lara (Mar 24, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Sorry.  Don't  have  an  "issue"   with it.


...shut up, Falcon, ha :tongue:Okay, my issue is anything brown or white...like sugar, chocolate, bread, baked potato, ice-cream, etc


----------



## Falcon (Mar 24, 2018)

Lara,  Hand me a towel.   You're spitting all over me !


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 24, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> I'm trying to put on weight without success. They called me fatso when I was a kid.
> 
> If you are trying to lose weight do not eat anything with fat in it.


Like what Falcon once sad " if t tastes good, spit it out!"


----------



## jujube (Mar 24, 2018)

I keep losing the weight; it keeps finding me and climbing back on.


----------



## twinkles (Mar 25, 2018)

1 weigh 123 i dont need to loose any i just need to rearrange  it


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 25, 2018)

My issue is that you not only have to eat right you also have to exercise.....a double whammy!


----------

